# Anyone got good trades with sudwala lately?



## douga (Nov 15, 2007)

My sudwala weeks used to be great traders(on a par with Durban Sands and a one bdr vs a two bdr) but lately I cannot get anything decent even in Orlando which seems to be the timeshare capital of the world.
Is it about time to dump these weeks?
doug


----------



## kewanee (Nov 16, 2007)

I can get Orlando (and did get Houses at Summer Bay last year), but overall, my Sudwalas are now 'dog' traders. boo hoo - same with my Durban Sands.


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ditto!

 I can get some "average" trades in off season but not very many. Something has changed...and it has even been upgraded to Silver.

Sherry


----------



## Art4th (Nov 19, 2007)

I recently banked my 2009 week with RCI and it doesn't trade anywhere near as well as my 2008 week. I only use it to go to the Poconos every summer so hopefully it will still be good enough for that.


----------



## klynn (Nov 19, 2007)

*Door County*

My last exchange using a Sudwala week, I took a mid-August week at Little Sweden in Door County, WI.  I was very pleased!


----------



## jbrunson (Nov 19, 2007)

I last traded for a 3 BR at Barnsdale Country Club, England June '06, and a 3BR at Smuggler's Notch, VT September '06.  I recently had sightings at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and Elkhorn at the Lodges, AB for June '08 though I didn't take the trades.  You be the judge.


----------



## magiroux (Nov 21, 2007)

My two RED Sudwala weeks are both dog traders!!


----------



## Flo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've sent a couple of emails to Niky Watt lately without a reply. Anyone know if she's away?


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 25, 2007)

My 2008 sudwala peak week is a dog trader.  The same peak week for 2007 was a very good trader.


----------



## Aldo (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, through DAE.

RCI gets NONE of my weeks until they change their evil ways and stop looting the Spacebank for rentals.


----------



## douga (Dec 15, 2007)

going to get rid of mine. Contacted Ron at Fairfields but if I knew of someone who wanted to 'adopt' them free and how to go about doing that then i would be happy to do that as well.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 15, 2007)

*just looked online at RCI*

for a may 08 week with a 1 bed room Sudwala I just got in my bank and pulled 44 resorts in orlando area 
check in may 9 for 2 weeks..
not seeing a slow down on my end

try again maybe..


----------



## gretel (Dec 16, 2007)

*Exchanges*

I felt my Sudwalas were dog traders too.  I was going to sell them this summer.  However, I find that they still pull nice trades through RCI if the dates are far enough out.

My 2008 Sudwala pulled a 2-bedroom at Camaron Cove in FL for New Year's 2008/2009.

My other 2008 pulled a 1-bedroom beachfront at Via Roma in FL for 4th of July 2008.

I just paid levies (mf) for 2009 for the two which was a little over $600US.  

Would a want a better trader with these kinds of mfs?  Sure!  Have I found one? Not yet!


----------



## douga (Dec 16, 2007)

I did notice that the trades are not bad a year or so out so I am reconsidering what to do. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ChuckAK (Jan 10, 2008)

*Still A Happy Camper*

Haven't actually traded them yet.  But, having said that my pink week pulls 47 resorts all over Florida for Jan-Feb 2009 and my Peak week pulls 91.  The peak week is my best trader and the pink week pulls nice gold crown resorts in the swing season.  Of course, the maintenance fees are the lowest I have.  Also, Niky, Ron and now Doreen are excellent to work with.  I get better service out of South Africa than I do in the US.

I just hope it doesn't change


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm still happy with my Sudwala.  Yes, I may have to work a little harder than before but for the money I still get some good trades.  Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island last year, and a Playa Grande in Cabo for this year.


----------

